# SEW Movidrive B --- Beispielprojekt



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich arbeite das erste mal mit einem sew umrichter und habe folgendes vor, einen Servo-Motor über einen SEW-Moviedrive-Umrichter anzusteuern...
dies soll aber mittels einer sps erfolgen.
ethernet-karte ist erfolgreich installiert und die Kommunikation zwischen umrichter und sps funktioniert.

das problem:

Welche Eingänge muss ich ansteuern hinsichtlich des Bausteins FC 140 damit ich den Motor im Tippbetrieb laufen lassen kann!

PS: Ich weiß das in dem Beispielprojekt eine beschreibung dabei ist! Die ich aber iwie nicht verstehe!

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

kannst du mal ein wenig schreiben was du genau vorhast!
Möchtest du die Erweiterte Buspositionierung machen und hat dein
Umrichter die Option Freigeschaltet? Hast du deinen Umrichter für den
Busbetrieb parametriert?


----------



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

Oh, das schonmal hilfreich...
Nein haben den Umrichter nicht parametriert! Wäre nett wenn du uns das kurz erklären würdest wie das geht!
Genauso haben wir keine Option freigeschaltet!

Wir haben nur die Kommunikation hergestellt! Also die Status LED löeuchtet grün....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

möchtest du den so etwas machen wie die erweiterte Buspositionierung?
Wenn ja, ist das eine Option am Umrichter die du mitkaufen musst. Hast
du Sie nicht kannst du Sie auch Freischalten, dazu musst du dich aber an
deinen SEW Vertrieb wenden.

Inbetriebnehmen kannst du das aus den Motion-Studio, da gibt es einen
Menüpunkt, um die erweiterte Busposi zu paramtetrieren. Da brauchst du 
dich nur durchklicken, der Umrichter muss ja schließlich wissen, wie er 
gesteuert werden soll, über Klemmen oder über Bus.


----------



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

wir wollen im prinzip nur soetwas erstmal wie tippbetrieb haben! Rechts - Linkslauf und eventuell schneller und langsamer! 

Der Motor wird im Leerlauf betrieben! Das Projekt gilt nur für Demonstrationszwecke!

Werden uns das dann mit Motion-Studio mal ansehen...
Gibts iwas bei der Parametrierung zu beachten!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Januar 2011)

dann ist es auf jedem fall schon mal keine erweiterte Busposi, da brauchst
du keine Option. Dann kannst du dich durch die einfache Inbetriebnahme
klicken, da gibt es einen Menüpunkt Inbetriebnahme, schau mal.


----------



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal,
wir werden heute mittag gegen 13uhr mal schauen!
KAnnst du uns vllt trd. verraten wie wir den FC 140 des Beispielprojekts beschalten müssen...
oder hast du eventuell einenn einfacherern Baustein für uns...


----------



## Sinix (10 Januar 2011)

Der FC140 ist doch einfach.

Drive_I/O adress = erste Adresse vom Steuerwort (Integer)
ENABLE_RAPID_STOP = dient zur Reglerfreigabe (muss auf TRUE sein)
RESET = Fehlerquittierung , z.B Taste am HMI
JOG_PLUS und JOG_MINUS = Tasten für Tippbetrieb
SETPOINTSPEED,STARTRAMP-STOPRAMP mit festen Werten (Integer) beschalten.

An den Ausgängen Merker/Merkerwörter zum diagnostizieren.


----------



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

haben uns das jetzt mit Motion Studi bzw. Movitools angesehen! Haben aber den Punkt nicht gefunden, wo man den Regler auf Ethernet oder Profinet schalten kann!
Wo finde ich diesen Punkt?
Geht das eventl. auch über das mitgelieferte *Bedienteil?*


----------



## nico (10 Januar 2011)

101 Sollwertquelle
102 Steuerquelle

beide auf Feldbus einstellen


----------



## Schnage (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo nico,

danke die Parameter haben wir erfolgreich geändert.

im fc 100 
haben wir nun wie folgt beschaltet

Drive_I/O adress = 256
ENABLE_RAPID_STOP = 1
JOG_PLUS = 1

Der Motor hat sich aber dennoch nicht bewegt! 
Wo könnte der fehler liegen? Oder ist noch etwas zu beachten?


----------



## nico (10 Januar 2011)

Hast Du daran gedacht auch die Klemmen zusätzlich zu beschalten? (Reglersperre, Freigabe/Stopp)


----------



## Schnage (11 Januar 2011)

Ja Reglersperre bzw.  Freigabe/Stopp haben wir auch beschaltet! 

Aber der Motor lief trotz der Beschlaltung (siehe oben)
...
Drive_I/O adress = 256
ENABLE_RAPID_STOP = 1
JOG_PLUS = 1

nicht! Woran könnte dies liegen? 
bzw. wie kann ich herausfinden das die Kommunikation zwischen Regler und SPS zumindest einwandfreiu funktioniert! 
Also statusled vom Regler leuchtet grün!


----------



## nico (11 Januar 2011)

Evtl. die Parameter ab 300 Begrenzungen überprüfen. 
Die GSD-Datei in der SPS überprüfen ob sie wirklich zu der Karte des Umrichters passt und die Adressen kontrollieren.
Die Kommunikation kann man mit dem Busmonitor von Movitools überprüfen.


----------



## Schnage (11 Januar 2011)

hey,

habe die gsd datei überprüft! Das ist schon die richtige die für die DFE12B Feldbusschnitstelle.
Bei den Begrenzungen konnte ich auch nichts außergewöhnliches feststellen.

In dem Busmonitor seh ich folgendes: ( hoffe damit könnt ihr was anfangen) 

PA1 0000 --- Steuerwort 1 ---- ---- Statuswort 1  ---  0106 PE1
PA2 0000 --- Drehzahl       ---- ---- Drehzahl        ---  0000 PE2
PA3 0000 --- Rampe          ---- ---- Ausgangsstro ---  0002 PE3

so wie ich das sehe kommt kein Signal an un es wird auch keins herausgegeben. 
Also gibt es wahrscheinlich doch noch probleme mit der kommunikation oder? 
Wofür steht PE1 0106?


----------



## nico (11 Januar 2011)

0106 HEX -> 1.0000.0110 BIN

höherwertiges Byte = 1 = Reglersperre

niederwertiges Byte von links 

0 Endschalter links
0 Endschalter rechts
0 Störung
0 aktueller Parametersatz
0 Aktueller Integratorsatz
1 PA-Daten freigegeben
1 Umrichter betriebsbereit
0 Endstufe freigegeben

Also ist der Umrichter in Reglersperre. Damit der Umrichter freigegeben wird muss über das Steuerwort 1 eine 6 HEX geschickt werden. So wie es aussieht kommt bei dir aber gar nichts über den Bus.


----------



## Schnage (13 Januar 2011)

vielen dank schonmal für eure mithilfe
der motor bewegt sich jetzt im rechtslauf.

wir können über

paw 256 w#16#0006 freigabe erteilen 
und über
paw 258 die drehzahl einstellen

Frage 1:
wie können wir den linkslauf realisieren?

Frage 2:
warum bekommen im movitools-Busmonitor eine andere drehzahl wie in paw 258 eingegeben? ( PAW 258 HEX W#16#3000 ist eine Umdrehung von 2457,6 1/min )


----------



## astranik (13 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> Frage 2:
> warum bekommen im movitools-Busmonitor eine andere drehzahl wie in paw 258 eingegeben? ( PAW 258 HEX W#16#3000 ist eine Umdrehung von 2457,6 1/min )


 
Das hängt mit der Normierung von dem Umrichter zusammen:
3000 1/min = 15000 digits

5 digits = 1 1/min

3000HEX = 12288 DEZ

12288/5 = 2457,6 1/min


----------



## nico (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Linkslauf PAW 256 = 0106 HEX

3000 1/min = 3A98 HEX

Warum kamen den zuerst keine Daten über den Bus?


----------



## Schnage (13 Januar 2011)

Der erste Fehler war, das wir Parameter 100 und 101 nicht geändert hatten.
Danach lief es nicht weil wir den Motor über das Beispielprojekt steuern wollten!
 Jetzt haben wir erstmal nur über die Variablentabelle angesteuert! Schreiben uns jetzt aber selber eins! Das sollte für unsere Zwecke reichen...

Großen Dank an das Forum habt uns bis jetzt schon sehr geholfen!!


----------



## nico (13 Januar 2011)

Naja, das Beispielprojekt von SEW ist für die erweiterte Buspositionierung. Dafür gibt es eine Applikation mit der man den Umrichter dann inbetriebnimmt. Dadurch läuft dann ein IPOS-Programm im Umrichter worüber die Positionierung läuft.

Da fällt mir noch was ein. Mit dem Busmonitor kannst du auch PA-Daten vorgeben um zu sehen welche HEX-Zahlen du senden musst. So braucht man nicht die jeweilige Belegung der Steuerwörter rauszusuchen.


----------



## Schnage (17 Januar 2011)

wir haben jetzt den rechts linkslauf ausprobiert und stellten fest das der servo motor egal ob 0006 oder 0106 im PAW 256 steht nur in eine richtung dreht.
muss man eventuell noch parameter im umrichter ändern um dies zu realisieren???


----------



## Exmexx (17 Januar 2011)

Probier es mal mit - als Vorgabe für die Drehzahl.
Also negativer Drehzahl.


----------



## Schnage (17 Januar 2011)

also das mit dem - vor der drehzahl funktioniert auch leider nicht das haben wir auch schon probiert...
ich denke es liegt an dem umrichter das der noch nicht für links- und rechtslauf parametriert ist...
mit der 0106 im paw 256 stimmt schon vermute ich....


----------



## astranik (18 Januar 2011)

Also wenn man den Movidrive ohne Technologiefunktion fährt, wird das Steuerwort1 verwendet. Dieses ist das gleiche wie beim Movitrac. Das High-Byte ist in dem Steuerwort ohne Funktion, das heißt, ob ich nun 0106h oder 0006h an den Antrieb schreibe ist wurscht.
Um den Antrieb linksrum laufen zu lassen, muss der Drehzahlsollwert negativ sein.


----------



## astranik (18 Januar 2011)

Was ist den bei Parameter 601-Binäreingang DI02 parametriert. Standardmäßig ist dort Links/Halt, dort müsste dann eine Brücke rauf.


----------



## Schnage (18 Januar 2011)

also sobald man ein Minus vor die drehzahl eingibt kommt die fehlermeldung steuerwert nicht korrekt...
in paramter 600 & 601 ist keine funktion eingetragen...
wir können die drehrichtung nur im movitoools über paramter 350 ändern.
jedoch wollen wir das direkt über simatic s7 realisieren...


----------



## astranik (18 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> also sobald man ein Minus vor die drehzahl eingibt kommt die fehlermeldung steuerwert nicht korrekt...


 
Wie gebt ihr denn das Minus ein? Es muss natürlich vor die Dezimalzahl gesetzt werden und anschließend auf HEX übersetzt werden.

z.B.: 
Rechtslauf: Drehzahl 1500 1/min = 7500 digits = 16#1D4C 
Linkslauf: Drehzahl -1500 1/min = -7500 digits = 16#E2B4


Edit: Was ist denn in Parameter 870 für ein Steuerwort eingestellt?


----------



## Schnage (18 Januar 2011)

danke für die hilfe es funktioniert auch...
nur würden wir gerne wissen wie sie sich das berechnen?
wenn wir eine negative zahl in hex umwandeln wollen kommt nur mist raus!

in parameter 870 ist steuerwort1 eingestellt


----------



## Schnage (18 Januar 2011)

Habens jetzt selber rausgefunden...

Der Fehler war das wir vor den letzten 4 Dezimalzahlen immer FFFF stehen hatten! Wenn wir die weglassen kommen auf die richtigen Werte!

Vielen Dank


----------



## astranik (18 Januar 2011)

```
mw  2000  dez 7500
mw  2000  bin 2#0001_1101_0100_1100
mw  2000  hex w#16#1d4c
 
 
mw  2002  dez -7500
mw  2002  bin 2#1110_0010_1011_0100
mw  2002  hex w#16#e2b4
```
 
Am leichtesten in einer Variablentabelle, sonst mit dem Windowsrechner. Aber dort lässt sich ein HEX-Wort nicht in eine negative Zahl zurücktransformieren.


----------



## Schnage (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben jetzt erfolgreich weitergearbeitet und sogar noch einen weiteren Umrichter über Profibus angeschlossen!! 

wir haben hinbekommen das beide Umrichter laufen! wir können auch die Geschwindigkeit beider ändern! Beide haben ja verschiedene Ein - und Ausgangsworte! 
Wie ich die Motoren synchron laufen lassen kann programmtechnisch, ist mir klar!
Aber es wäre sehr interessant auch eine andere Methode zu wissen...  (Ich glaube abe eine Vorahnung das es dafür eine extra GSD - Datei für Synchronlauf gibt..?) 
Die Ansteuerung haben wir über ein Touchpanel realisiert! Funktioniert auch!

Für die Vorführzwecke wäre es sehr interessant auch über Eingangs- bzw- Ausgangswörter
die aktuelle Position abzufragen und eine neue Position die angefahren werden soll einzugeben.

Könnten Ihr uns dafür ( Synchronlauf / Positionsabfrage)  eventuell eine kleine Anleitung schicken oder uns beschreiben wie es funktioniert...
( Ich vermute da brauchen wir auch dann 3 Prozessdatenworte?) 
.... 

Das wäre nett von euch vielen Dank


----------



## Nordischerjung (26 Januar 2011)

Jetzt solltet ihr euch mal das Beispiel der erweiterten Busposi ansehen
Gibt es bei SEW falls ihr das nicht schon habt


----------



## Schnage (26 Januar 2011)

Das Beispielprojekt hatten wir ja am Anfang! 
Das hat uns aber nicht gefallen gehabt bzw. haben wir es nich soo richtig verstanden! 

Aber man muss doch auch über iwelche Eingangs- bzw Ausgangsvariabelen den Positionswert bzw. Sollwert sehen können...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Januar 2011)

Für Synchronlauf gibt es von SEW eine eigene Applikation!

Da brauchst du aber auch die Technologiefreischaltung auf dem Umrichter!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Januar 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Für Synchronlauf gibt es von SEW eine eigene Applikation!
> 
> Da brauchst du aber auch die Technologiefreischaltung auf dem Umrichter!


 
Ich glaube die heisst "Virtuelle Königswelle"


----------



## Schnage (26 Januar 2011)

Wie heißt diese Applikation und wie kann ich die vom Umrichter her freischalten? 

Was ist nun mit der Positionierung? 

Danke


----------



## astranik (27 Januar 2011)

*DriveSync*

Die Applikation zum Synchronfahren von SEW heißt DriveSync und wird im Motionstudio (MS) konfiguriert und Inbetriebgenommen. Dabei werden die Umrichter mit einem Master-Slave-Kabel verbunden. Der Slave fährt dann genau die Inkremente, die vom Master kommen nach. Natürlich kann man das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen Master und Slave im MS einstellen.

Bei der Inbetriebnahme des Applikationsmoduls im MS muss man einstellen, welcher Umrichter Master und welcher Slave ist. Beim Master kann man dann vorgeben, wie er Positionieren soll unendlich-rotatorisch oder endlich-linear.

Angesteuert werden die Umrichter dann wie folgt:

Steuerwort (WORT)
Zielposition (DINT)
Geschwindigkeit (INT)
Startrampe (INT)
Stoprampe (INT)

natürlich lässt sich das ganze nach eigenen Wünschen im MS anpassen.


P.S.: Die Statusdaten sind dann:

Statuswort
Istposition
Geschwindigkeit
Differenz (Ziel-Ist)
Wirkstrom


----------



## Schnage (27 Januar 2011)

hm,
master slave kabel? der eine umrichter läuft ja über ethernet und der andere umrichter über profibus! Oder geht das dann über die Schnittstelle von SEW? 

Also das die SPS die Kommunikation zwischen beiden übernimmt funktioniert dann nur programmtechnisch? 

Muss ich dann dem Umrichter auch in der S7 Hardwarekonfiguration mehr Prozessdatenworte geben? 
weil momentan haben wir zwei eingestellt ....


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> Muss ich dann dem Umrichter auch in der S7 Hardwarekonfiguration mehr Prozessdatenworte geben?
> weil momentan haben wir zwei eingestellt ....



Jo, musst du min. 6PD (6Words)


----------



## astranik (27 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> hm,
> master slave kabel? der eine umrichter läuft ja über ethernet und der andere umrichter über profibus! Oder geht das dann über die Schnittstelle von SEW?


 
Das Master-Slave-Kabel wird an die X14-Klemme der DEH11B-Schnittstelle (kann auch eine andere Schnittstelle sein, je nach Drehgeber des Motors) angeschlossen. Damit werden die Inkremente, die der Master bekommt 1:1 an den Slave übertragen.




Schnage schrieb:


> Also das die SPS die Kommunikation zwischen beiden übernimmt funktioniert dann nur programmtechnisch?


 
Wie sollte es eine SPS sonst machen?
Der Umrichter übernimmt die Arbeit für Dich. Man muss nur sagen was er machen soll.


----------



## Schnage (27 Januar 2011)

Mit der Sps habe ich gemeint das ich einfach das Merkerwort auf jeweils beide Eingangsworte des Umrichters gegeben hätte! Sodass, beide dann immer die gleiche Drehzahl von der SPS bekommen hätten. 

Das natürlich nicht die "optimale Lösung"


----------



## Schnage (27 Januar 2011)

Also verbinde ich den Steckplatz X14 des Masters mit dem X14 des Slaves mit was fü einer Leitung? (Profibus kann es ja nicht sein)
Welche Paramter müsste ich dann im Masterregler ändern?
und welche im Slave Regler? 
Also wenn ich dann den Master Umrichter ansteuer, bewegt sich also automatisch der Slave in der gleichen Geschwindigkeit... 
Das heißt die Master-Slave Kommunikation übernimmt der Umrichter und ich kann die GSD Datei einer Karte aus der HW-Config löschen wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe ....


----------



## astranik (27 Januar 2011)

Die Master-Slave-Verbindung ist ein spezielles Kabel von SEW. Das ist theoretisch eine Drehgeber-Leitung.
In der HW-Konfig benötigt man trotzdem eine GSD für jeden Umrichter, da die SPS mit beiden Umrichtern kommuniziert. Dem Master und dem Slave muss ja jeweils vorgegeben werden, in welcher Betriebart sie fahren sollen; Das wären für den Master Tippbetrieb, Positionierbetrieb und Referenzierbetrieb. Für den Slave Tippbetrieb, Positionierbetrieb, Referenzierbetrie und Synchronbetrieb.
Am besten schaut man für eine genaue Erklärung der einzelnen Betriebarten und der jeweiligen Ansteuerung in das SEW-Handbuch für DriveSync. (kostenloser Download: http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/17004403.pdf )


----------



## Schnage (28 Januar 2011)

Alles klar! 
Dann danke werde mich dann mal bei SEW über Synchronisierung schlau machen! Momentan reicht uns das... 

Wichtiger ist die Frage... wie kann ich den Istwert und Sollwert der Position im Umrichter ein bzw. auslesen? und was ist dafür erforderlich?


----------



## astranik (31 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Wichtiger ist die Frage... wie kann ich den Istwert und Sollwert der Position im Umrichter ein bzw. auslesen? und was ist dafür erforderlich?


 
Mit einem Drehgaber am Motor. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, je nach Anwendung. Für eine Positionierung ist ein Absolutwertgeber zu empfehlen, will man Geschwindigkeiten synchron fahren, reicht eventuell auch ein Inkrementalgeber.


----------



## Schnage (31 Januar 2011)

Also das heißt, dass ich nur über FU ohne Geber keine Positionswerte abfragen kann?


----------



## astranik (31 Januar 2011)

Ja, ohne Geber kann man den Umrichter nur Solldrehzahlen vorgeben.
Will man positionieren, so benötigt der FU eine Rückmeldung vom Motor, wo er steht. Dafür benötigt man einen Drehgeber.


----------



## astranik (31 Januar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> Also das heißt, dass ich nur über FU ohne Geber keine Positionswerte abfragen kann?


 
Habt ihr denn im Moment keinen Drehgeber am Motor? Dann kann man mit dem Movidrive auch nicht mehr machen, als mit einem Movitrac.


----------



## Schnage (31 Januar 2011)

Also der Drehgeber ist vermutlich in dem Motor integriert!
Der Motor ist von SEW und der FU kann di9e Daten aus ihm rauslesen.
Auch sehn wir die Ist-Positionswerte über Movitools.
Die Frage ist nur wie man diese über S7 auslesen kann?

Bei Bedarf kann ich morgen gerne den Motortyp nennen... 

Aber der Istwert bzw. Sollwert kann doch bestimmt über ein ausgangswort bzw eingangswort abgefragt werden..?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das ganz soo schwieirig ist ...


----------



## astranik (31 Januar 2011)

Wenn im Motor ein Drehgeber ist, dann müsste vom Motor ein grünes Kabel auf Klemme X15 von der DEH-Schnittstelle des Umrichters gehen. Wenn ihr die Positionsdaten über Movitools sehen könnt, dann ist das wahrscheinlich auch so.




> Aber der Istwert bzw. Sollwert kann doch bestimmt über ein ausgangswort bzw eingangswort abgefragt werden..?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das das ganz soo schwieirig ist ...


 
Genauso ist es, in Beitrag #38 habe ich darüber auch schon geschrieben. Man muss dann in der GSD 6 PDW angeben. Wie die Istposition übergeben werden soll kann man im Motionstudio angeben. Also ob als INT oder DINT.


----------



## Schnage (31 Januar 2011)

okay ja da geht eine grüne leitung drauf!
Ist das schonmal geklärt!!

Wo stell ich das in Motionstudio ein, also welche Parameter muss ich dafür umstellen? 
Das mit der der GSD 6 PDW werde ich gleich morgen ausprobiren. Aber man wird doch bestimmt noch was anderes aktivieren müssen!

Vielen Dank schonmal astranik hast uns bis jetzt wirklich sehr gut weitergeholfen.


----------



## nico (1 Februar 2011)

Die passende GSD kannst du bei SEW herunterladen. Die Istposition sollte dann über PEW 258 bzw. 260 eingelesen werden können. 
Die Prozessdaten kannst du ab Parameter 870 einstellen.


----------



## astranik (1 Februar 2011)

Bei mir siehts im DB so aus:


----------



## Schnage (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

sorry wir hatten ein wenig prüfungsstress gahbt und konnten jetzt erst weiter an unseren projekt arbeiten! 

Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage, was ist der Vorteil wenn ich die Steuerworte aus einem DB lade anstatt eines Merkerwortes.
Ausserdem interessiert es mich ob es irgendeine Tabelle gibt, aus der man ablesen kann welches bit des steuer und des zustandwortes was bewirkt? ( Also im Prinzip der Aufbau der Prozessdatenworte etc. ) 
Oder z.B. wie ich eine Fehlermeldung meines Frequenzumrichters in die SPS einlesen kann! Status etc.

LG 

Schnage


----------



## astranik (21 Februar 2011)

Schnage schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine allgemeine Frage, was ist der Vorteil wenn ich die Steuerworte aus einem DB lade anstatt eines Merkerwortes.


 
Ein DB hat viele Vorteile:
z.B.:
- Wenn man mehrere Antriebe hat kann man den DB leicht kopieren und wiederverwenden
- DB's sind remanent
- Man kann sich leicht Strukturen für die Steuer- und Statuswörter aufbauen
- Für noch mehr Vorteile einfach mal hier im Forum suchen. 



Schnage schrieb:


> Ausserdem interessiert es mich ob es irgendeine Tabelle gibt, aus der man ablesen kann welches bit des steuer und des zustandwortes was bewirkt? ( Also im Prinzip der Aufbau der Prozessdatenworte etc. )
> Oder z.B. wie ich eine Fehlermeldung meines Frequenzumrichters in die SPS einlesen kann! Status etc.


 
schonmal geschickt:
 (http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/17004403.pdf ) 


​


----------



## Schnage (10 März 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben nun folgendes Problem! Bei uns in der Schule war ein Lehrgang an den Umrichtern! Wenn wir jetzt unser PRojekt reinladen.. kommt immer folgender Fehler F028 Feldbus Time-Out! 
Wir müssen die Umrichter jetzt immer via Laptop reseten...

die Frage: 1. Wodurch kommt der Fehler?
               2. Wie können wir diesen abstellen (??vllt Parameter ändern??) 


DANK im Vorraus


----------

